# Retour d'expérience : Mon Mac Pro 2013 "Low Cost"



## Insorior (30 Janvier 2018)

Avis à vous les courageux ou les non-hardis, vous qui vous êtes rendu compte que les machines portables ou de bureau Apple flirtent dans les mêmes prix, qui hésitez entre élégance et performance, qui avez peur de dépenser votre argent dans un pari risqué : ce post est fait pour vous !

Je pense qu'il y a quelques années (pas tant que ça), on m'aurait qualifié de fou. 3000€ dans un ordinateur quelle folie ! Aujourd'hui, pour 3000€, on a du milieu de gamme, chez Apple. Un milieu de gamme figé puisque tout est soudé à la carte mère. Il faut choisir son processeur, sa RAM, son GPU, son SSD, et espérer ne jamais avoir à les changer autrement qu'en changeant de machine.

C'est ce qui m'avait fait tomber amoureux à son introduction à la WWDC13 du Mac Pro cylindrique. Au-delà de son indéniable élégance, cette machine est à l'exception des deux cartes graphiques professionnelles (toujours haut de marché) qu'il embarque totalement user-upgradable. Comprenez : la machine est pérenne. 
J'étais alors étudiant et m'étais en doutant de ma capacité à réussirfait la promesse suivante : "Si tu deviens un jour ingénieur, tu te payes ce bébé !". Et ça n'a pas manqué. Diplômé mi-2016, je n'avais d'autre choix. Cependant, je n'étais pas arrêté sur le choix. Mac Pro, iMac, MacBook Pro... Tout allait dépendre des prix. En sachant que je disposais déjà des périphériques classiques (clavier, souris, écran).

Je vous fais la version courte : Je dépassais les 4000€en iMac avec une configuration à la hauteur de mes besoins (dev, jeux, vidéo) et que je n'aurais jamais pu faire évoluer. Pour un portable, on en parle même pas.

J'ai donc fait le pari risqué d'investir dans une machine toujours au dessus des autres malgré ses 3 ans d'ancienneté, et avec la perspective de pouvoir la faire évoluer au fil des évolutions technologiques et de mon budget.

Le bon plan : le modèle d'entrée de gamme était vendu à la FNAC pour 2 999€ (contre 3 499€ chez Apple). Les adhérents bénéficiant de -5%, j'ai pu obtenir la machine pour 2 850€. C'est peu pour un mac fixe de nos jours, et bien en dessous du prix du nouvel iMac Pro à plus de 5 000€ (qui n'est d'ailleurs pas non plus complètement user-upgradable). Il est maintenant remonté à 3 200€ mais je pense que ça vaut le coup. 

Côté config' : un Xeon Quadricoeur, 12Go de RAM, un SSD de 256Go et 2 GPU AMD FirePRO.

J'ai étudié tous les aspects de l'upgrade par la voie officielle : 

Pour un CPU 12 Coeurs : 2 400€
Pour un SSD 1To : 720€
Pour 64GO de RAM : 1 440€
Autant dire : No way ! Même si ces prix sont conformes aux prix de marché (il ne faut pas oublié la puissance du SSD), c'est hors de prix et hors de question. pour la version complète haut de gamme : on est donc à 7960€ (je ne mets pas les GPU haut de gamme car ils sont soudés, donc les intégrer au comparatif est hors de propos) , 7240 sans changer le SSD (je ne l'ai pas encore touché).

J'ai donc entamé mon chemin de choix lentement mais sûrement. 

*Concernant l'écran* : 
Le Mac Pro 2013 supporte jusqu'à 6 écrans en simultané dont 3 en 4K. Côté connectiques : on a 1 port HDMI et 6 ports thunderbolt 2. J'ai étudié les divers comparatifs, et ai finalement opté pour un écran DELL de 24 pouces à 450€sur Amazon. Il est en 4k à 60 IPS. La richesse des couleurs n'égale pas celle des écrans LG en Apple Store mais je le trouve néanmoins splendide, et surtout 300€ moins cher que le LG pour 2.5" de diagonale en plus. Il emprunte une connectique mdPort, donc c'est parfait. Je pense d'ailleurs en acheter un autre, à l'occasion.

*Concernant la RAM* :
Pour la RAM, j'ai lu différentes études éloquentes. Le Mac Pro embarque par défaut 3 barrettes de 4Go, avec 1 slot laissé libre. Les tests que j'ai lu montrent un gain en performances de 30% en ajoutant une 4e barrette de 4Go. J'ai donc acheté une barrette de 8Go chez MacWay à 55€.
Pourquoi pas 4 ? Parce que l'écart de prix entre 4 et 8 était faible. Pourquoi pas 16 ? parce que non seulement l'écart de prix chez macWay est très important (plus du double du prix), mais en plus, les barrettes de 16Go et plus sont à registre. Ce qui veut dire qu'un mac pro peut utiliser ensemble des barrettes de 4 et 8 OU de 16 et +. Mélanger des barrettes de 4 ou 8 et 16Go empêchera l'ordinateur de démarrer (il y en a qui ont essayé, ils ont eu des problèmes).
Vu le prix des barrettes à 16Go, il fallait compter 600€ pour monter à 64Go, et 220 pour 32Go, le choix était vite fait.
J'ai donc eu pour projet de remplacer les 4 par des 8 progressivement jusqu'à atteindre 32. 
Un évènement fâcheux est cependant intervenu : la sortie de la DDR4. Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, mais les prix de la DDR3 ont flambé. La barrette de 8Go est passée de 55 à 89€. J'étais donc à 24Go et je n'irais pas plus loin.
Mes recherches m'ont néanmoins amené à découvrir que sur eBay, la RAM pour Mac Pro est beaucoup plus accessible. Les 64Go (4x16) sont vendus à 300€depuis les USA et 350€depuis l'Allemagne. Me voilà donc à 64Go de RAM pour un quart du prix de vente auprès d'Apple et avec les mêmes performances. J'ai pu revendre mes 8Go d'occasion au prix auquel je les avais eues neuves (avec la flambée des prix) et les 4Go 15€ pièce.
Pour info, les Xeon E5 de 2e génération peuvent indexer jusqu'à 768Go de RAM. Cependant, on ne peut pas à ce jour aller au delà de 128Go de RAM sur 4 slots, et je doute qu'avec la DDR4, on aille au delà. Mais il est bon de savoir que 64Go, même si c'est monstrueux, n'est pas le maximum atteignable.
Ce site donne une bonne idée de la performance en fonction de la RAM installée : https://eshop.macsales.com/shop/apple/memory/iMac-5K-Versus-Mac-Pro-Speed-Test



*Concernant le SSD* :
C'est plus compliqué. Je pense qu'à choisir, il vaut mieux mettre 700€ via Apple à l'achat pour 1To. Comme le format est propriétaire et les débits très importants, les alternatives sont hors de prix. Chez samsung : 1200€. Chez OWC : 1100$. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de centrale seconde main, mais contrairement aux CPU et à la RAM, la durée de vie du SSD est limitée et très liée à l'usage fait par l'ancien propriétaire. Je pense que je ne le ferais pas.
Mon alternative : J'ai acheté un disque Lacie Rugged Thunderbolt 2 1To à 180€, neuf. Il propose en SATA un débit de lecture et écriture équivalents à un SATA Interne. J'y ai installé un bootcamp externe et ai créé une partition spéciale pour mes documents lourds et jeux. Du coup, mon SSD interne est loin d'être rempli, et je bénéficie d'un PC / Avion de chasse low cost. J'ai acheté une licence windows 8 standalone à 10€. Un vrai bon plan.


*Concernant le CPU* :
C'était pour moi la dernière étape dans ma quête de performance, et pas des moindres. Apple propose par défaut un E5 v2 à 4 Coeurs. Il peut être remplacé par un 6,8 ou 12 coeurs de même génération. Comme vous le savez, un processeur se définit par son score GeekBench. Le 4 coeurs est noté à 13 000 points en multicore contre 33 000 pour le 12 coeurs. Le gap est plutôt énorme. Quitte à changer, je me suis dit : "autant aller direct en haut pour ne pas avoir envie de recommencer de si tôt.". D'autant que pour changer son processeur, il faut démonter toute la machine. J'ai donc cherché un E5-2697V2 12 coeurs. Pour du neuf : entre 1250 et 4000€ suivant les sites ou la prétention des vendeurs. Il est à 2300€ au catalogue pour une vente en gros chez Intel (1000 pièces). Contrairement au SSD, les processeurs subissent moins les sévices du temps. J'ai donc penché pour l'occasion. Sur eBay, on le trouve d'occasion entre 550 et 850€. C'est mieux, mais toujours cher.
En poussant mes recherches, j'ai découvert que le Mac Pro n'est pas compatible qu'avec ces 4 processeurs proposés par Apple. Il l'est en fait avec presque tous les Xeon LGA2011 socket R. Et la liste est longue ! OWC l'a d'ailleurs publiée ici : https://blog.macsales.com/22230-owcs-mac-pro-2013-processor-upgrade-compatibility-testing et j'ai même lu sur d'autres sites des utilisateurs ayant trouvé d'autres modèles compatibles.
En parlant d'OWC, ils sont d'ailleurs allés plus loin et ont fait tourner geekbench sur les machines qu'ils ont upgradé : https://blog.macsales.com/22312-owcs-mac-pro-2013-processor-upgrade-benchmarking
Après de longues recherches, j'ai découvert que le Xeon E5-2690v2 à 10 coeurs est donc 90% aussi puissant sur le papier que le E5-2697v2 12 coeurs proposé par Apple. La différence majeure : Mac Factory le vend 375€sur eBay. Pour moi, c'était donc le choix évident. Une semaine de livraison et 1h30 de démontage plus tard, pas plus tard qu'hier soir, ma machine était prête. Je suis passé de 10 200 à 23 000 en multicore sur Geekbench. Le jeu en valait la chandelle ! (notez que pour info, les iMac pro sont à 33 000 en configuration initiale, mais avec un processeur neuf)



*Bilan* :
Pour rappel, on était en passant à 7 240€ en passant par Apple. Au final, entre la machine, le SSD, la RAM, le Disque externe et le CPU, je m'en suis tiré pour 2 850+180+300+375=3705, soit un Mac pro haut de marché pour à peine 300€de plus que l'entrée de gamme chez Apple. La machine est assez dingue. On attend jamais pour rien, tout charge vite, on peut coder, jouer, streamer, monter,... en même temps sans ralentissements. Et surtout, on a l'impression d'en avoir pour son argent, largement, et la confiance en sa machine, l'idée qu'on pourra en cas de problème remplacer le composant concerné.
C'était une aventure semée d'embûches car la documentation est très pauvre et difficile à trouver. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai voulu faire ce retour d'expérience, le message étant : si vous hésitez, n'hésitez plus ! On pourra trouver une foule d'arguments contre, mais en ce qui me concerne, je recommencerais sans hésiter, même aujourd'hui en 2018. Je pense que le Mac Pro 2013 est le dernier Mac modulable et évolutif et l'upgrader soi même est un challenge technique et une aventure qui prolonge le plaisir et la fierté pour sa machine.
Prochaine étape : trouver une carte mère supportant l'ancien CPU pour le ré-exploiter avec mes 24 anciens Go de RAM dans un PC vieillissant.

Si jamais des questions ou remarques vous viennent : c'est ici qu'il faut les poser, je reviendrai régulièrement y répondre 

Vincent


----------



## jean512 (2 Février 2018)

merci d'avoir pris le temps de rédiger ton retour d'expérience.
Perso j'hésite à me faire un hackintosh et j'aurai besoin de retours d'expériences également !


----------



## Insorior (7 Février 2018)

jean512 a dit:


> merci d'avoir pris le temps de rédiger ton retour d'expérience.
> Perso j'hésite à me faire un hackintosh et j'aurai besoin de retours d'expériences également !



Avec plaisir ! Il y a très peu de retours similaires sur le web, je me suis dit que ce serait un bon départ 

En tout cas, toujours aucun regret ! 

Pour le Hackintosh, ma dernière expérience remonte à très loin, je n'ai pas assez d'expérience dans le domaine pour en parler aussi facilement


----------



## Babyfasty (8 Février 2018)

Je vais bientôt acquérir 2 mac pro 2008 mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire…


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (13 Février 2018)

Ce qui est très mauvais dans cette machine, ce sont les GPU. D'une part parce que ce sont des milieu de gamme, et d'autre part car OSX n'est pas capable de les utiliser tous les deux en même temps pour de l'affichage. Sur de la 3D pure, tous les test les placent en face d'un PC avec un GPU à 300 euros (les 2 D700 font par exemple moins bien que ma 390X). Et pour une machine de cette gamme de prix ça fait mal, surtout qu'ils ne sont pas upgradables. Donc on se retrouve avec une machine qui a un bon CPU et un mauvais GPU, mais en général quand on a des logiciels qui exploitent 10 coeurs il faut aussi une bonne carte graphique derrière...


----------



## leopomme (3 Mai 2018)

Bonjour
J’envisage l’acquisition d’un Mac Pro 2013 6 cœurs. Upgrader éventuellement le ssd interne, sauf si je peux créer une partition boot camp sur un ssd externe. Est ce que quelqu’un a installé un Windows 7 sur ce Mac Pro? Est il compatible?


----------



## iprotorwalds (9 Mai 2018)

coté upgrade video est possible ? car je connais un peu apple et ATI:
-les cartes , c'est bien mais, bon, il est préférable au bout de quelques années d'avoir un modèle suivant...

est ce possible ?


----------



## basquin (11 Juin 2018)

Bonjour
Il n'y a pas à hésiter un seul instant, c'est long quand on ce lance la première fois, mai franchement c'est trop bon !
Ma configuration :
Carte mère :Gigabyte H87-D3H 
CPU: Intel I7-4770 
SSD: Samsung 840 Evo 250 Go X 2
Disque Dur Serial Ata 1 To : x2
Ram: 4 Go Crucial Balistix 
OS: Maverick 10.9.3

je tourne sur cette configuration depuis plus de 3 ans...je n'ai aucunes déception.
Un soucis par contre, mais franchement pas grave.
Sur une applications apple, GarangeBand, le Hack ce fige dés le lancement de l'Appli. ,nécessitant le redémarrage de la machine, et ensuite, problème ne revient plus.

Une video du début de montage





Une autre sur l'utilisation :





Bon visionnage des videos  !


----------



## Pixcyl (1 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, votre retour d'expérience date de 2018, alors j'espère que vous pourrez répondre à ma question.
Je suis designer 3D et en 2013 j'ai fait l'acquisition du fameux Mac Book Pro (fin 2013) en passant par Apple... 
Après 8 ans de bons et loyaux services, il est temps d'upgrader ou de changer d'ordi, car mes logiciels demandent de plus en plus de puissance CPU et GPU. 
Je ne sais pas du tout monter un ordi moi-même. Alors j'ai interrogé des boutiques d'informatique et toutes m'ont dit que c'était impossible de changer quoi que ce soit dans le cylindre, à moins de TOUT changer.  Pensez-vous que maintenant que le Mac Pro est "amorti", je devrais en prendre un nouveau ou tenter de le changer moi même au risque qu'il ne redémarre plus ?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------

